# What jobs do people do that they need to EDC flashlights?



## lacrimosa (Jun 1, 2016)

I was reading through another thread about how many lights people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they need to carry so many flashlights. Security work comes to mind, of course, but what other types of work do people do that requires frequent illumination?

FWIW, I work in an office in the middle of the CBD, and I can't really think of a work scenario that I would get into where having a flashlight would save the day. If we had a power outage, the full height windows would let in more than enough light to operate safely. I carry a small flashlight in my bag anyway because, well, I live in hope of coming across that scenario


----------



## Killfire (Jun 1, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> I was reading through another thread about how many lights people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they need to carry so many flashlights. Security work comes to mind, of course, but what other types of work do people do that requires frequent illumination?
> 
> FWIW, I work in an office in the middle of the CBD, and I can't really think of a work scenario that I would get into where having a flashlight would save the day. If we had a power outage, the full height windows would let in more than enough light to operate safely. I carry a small flashlight in my bag anyway because, well, I live in hope of coming across that scenario



I'm and aircraft mechanic and I have one on me every day and several in my toolbox. Although it's a well lit hanger there are lots of places on the plane that have no light. Having a flashlight on hand saves the walking time.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Another mechanic checking in. (Automotive) My brother-in-law does house and commercial property inspections, carries daily as well.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 1, 2016)

IT sphere. Switches, firewalls, routers, computers have marked SFP/UTP connectors that are placed in various niches where standard illumination just don't reach or insufficient.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 1, 2016)

Automotive stuff here too. Also the building has vital computer and other major stuff in rooms with no windows. Most have poor lighting. I guess if your job may require you or others to do any repairs a good light and some basic tools can really come in handy.


----------



## _nw (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I'm a bee keeper so moving bees at night, working under a trailer, or looking for a part in the shed are just a few things I might need my light for. My boss has bought some cheap 3xAAA lights but they're never on hand and only last until the stock alkalines kill them.


----------



## NoveskeFan (Jun 1, 2016)

Law Enforcement. I carry a light of some sort all the time. In general, I believe everyone should EDC a good light. Looking under the hood of your vehicle, looking under your desk for that small thing you dropped or a dark closet for whatever.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm unemployed, but I use my EDC daily. Last night I used it to check my stuff for ticks after walking in a forest for nearly 2 hours. 

I do random jobs at construction sites. Many of them don't have working lightning everywhere so that's when a headlamp or a flashlight comes in handy. 

I also volunteer at a rock club. During the evening there are lots of dark corners that need to be lit with a flashlight, especially if you're working on the stage and need to connect some stuff. It's also easier to clean up a broken glass on the floor if you use a flashlight. 

Also the law requires us to use a light in bicycle if it's dark. And it's dark for the most of the time during the winter. So when I'm riding my bike to the construction site (7am) or to the rock club (6pm) it's often so dark I _want _to use the light for my own safety.

Edit: In general, I'd say, you don't need to go to work to need your EDC.


----------



## skillet (Jun 1, 2016)

I work on copiers and printers and reach for my light constantly throughout the day. I also find that as my eyes have gotten older, I use my EDC's everywhere I go even when not work related. Most places just don't have enough lighting for me to be able to read labels on shelves or other various places.. The more I use it, the more I find the need to use it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2016)

Well lacrimosa, have you ever dropped something and just had a heck of a time finding it?
Flashlight near the floor shining the beam causes said it to cast a shadow.
Certainly lighting shadow behind a file cabinet, under the office fridge into computer fan, or numerous other situations do not occur everyday. 
But when they do a 1aaa light in your pocket will cause your coworkers to call you hero. 

My outdoor job involves inspecting pipes, cavities and other things we try to use sunlight to mirror beams for when possible. But at times the required angle vs the suns position doesn't work out, or cloudy days happen. So a flashlight is useful. 

When I'm indoors a flashlight has come in handy for uses described above. 

If you carry a pocket sized torch...the kind about the size of a tube of chapstick you'll be surprised how handy it is.

No more squinting.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 1, 2016)

Usually to light up a room or read small print in a hard to reach area but sometimes to check out my car in a dark parking lot 100 yards away. To do this I have to carry 2 flashlights. For years I looked for a great flood to zoom small enough to pocket carry but I've given up. I never like the looks of the beam. Too fussy.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 1, 2016)

I make beer for a living, such as it is.
I use a flashlight every day in the Brewery, inspecting the inside of casks, checking the cleanliness of my vats, measuring fluid levels and looking for cobwebs. I prefer a neutral 4000K light but for these jobs a cool white is invaluable. All the lights I use have been dropped in large tanks of water, not beer thankfully, and have lived to see another day.
P


----------



## tex.proud (Jun 1, 2016)

I work as a field technician for a large telecommunications company that doesn't like being mentioned in social media. 

I carry a small light for those up close or small places you can find telephone wires either indoor or outside. It also helps to discern the pair colors in weathered and faded splices. 

I carry a larger/much brighter light for when I need to light up an attic, under a building, or in drop ceilings and such.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 1, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> I was reading through another thread about how many lights people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they need to carry so many flashlights. Security work comes to mind, of course, but what other types of work do people do that requires frequent illumination?
> 
> FWIW, I work in an office in the middle of the CBD, and I can't really think of a work scenario that I would get into where having a flashlight would save the day. If we had a power outage, the full height windows would let in more than enough light to operate safely. I carry a small flashlight in my bag anyway because, well, I live in hope of coming across that scenario



Let's see, er... you are evacuating in a internal staircase and the emergency lighting goes off. Happened to me once at 11.30 a.m, using a mobile phone as a light source is not as good as having a flashlight.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 1, 2016)

If the current lights had been available when I worked in IT, I would definitely EDCed one. I started to EDC when I worked in a commercial kitchen. Lots of shelves to look under and to the back of. Our walk-in cooler and freezer were both about 8'x10', with shelves on both sides, and a single 60w bulb at shoulder height by the door. Very useful for checking those back corners of the shelves. And then there was the time the resident jokester decided to turn the light off on me while I was in the cooler. The expression on his face when I walked out with my flashlight in my hand was priceless.


----------



## msim (Jun 1, 2016)

I work in the software industry but EDC a light every day. Some days it doesn't get much use, other days it comes in handy. However last week here in Seattle during the day there was a blackout in part of the downtown area and there were multiple cases of people being stuck in office building elevators in the dark. Sure everyone has smart phones these days with a 'flashlight' but having even a small dedicated light in moments like those would do a lot to keep myself and others comfortable in that situation. 

Just one small example of why keeping a light handy is a good idea no matter your profession.


----------



## KBobAries (Jun 1, 2016)

I drive professionally and use a light daily for both lighting up house numbers and pre/post-tripping equipment. Even though it's broad daylight out the human eye has problems looking into the shadowed areas of an engine bay or underneath a trailer chassis checking the brakes. I use a light for other job specific tasks and there is also this:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?277597-What-did-you-use-your-flashlight-for-today


----------



## coon (Jun 1, 2016)

IT-Guy here, i work inside computers and server racks and i miss having a keychainlight pretty much every day so i'll order a new one the next few days ;o)


----------



## cerbie (Jun 1, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> I was reading through another thread about how many lights people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they need to carry so many flashlights. Security work comes to mind, of course, but what other types of work do people do that requires frequent illumination?


NEED? Um...er...look, a puppy! IT, here. It often saves a lot of time to have a flashlight handy, for everything from looking at some ports in shadow, reading text in odd places, to running cables through holes in desks, to looking for tiny dropped screws. I carry 1-2, depending on if I've misplaced my EDC or not (like today, I'm 99% sure where I left it, yesterday, but haven't had time to go check, so I have only my key fob).



> FWIW, I work in an office in the middle of the CBD, and I can't really think of a work scenario that I would get into where having a flashlight would save the day. If we had a power outage, the full height windows would let in more than enough light to operate safely. I carry a small flashlight in my bag anyway because, well, I live in hope of coming across that scenario


Not sure what CBD is, but more handiness than saving the day. What if you're not in an exterior room during said blackout? Yeah, that cell phone light works, but it kills your battery, and provides poor illumination (personally, I want to save my phone's battery for communication, as well). Of course, the time I was stuck in the office during an outage, Murphy was on hand, and that's exactly what happened to me: pitch black, even though over half the floor space is lit well enough by the sun alone.

Most often it's much more mundane uses, though. FI, one grocery store chain around turns their produce section lights off at night (the ones right above the veggies, not the main floor lights), and multiple said stores are on my way to or from work, no matter what way I go. I have more than once inspected my produce via 85-93 CRI LED, rather than walking into and out of the light, over and over again. Or, I might be trying to read something that's little tough in the light of the room, or that's hard to read under glare, or is low contrast dye-sub text (IC packages, silk-screening, device info on plastic cases, etc.). Other cases are merely taking out trash, or coming home late. The street lights and suburban light pollution are bad enough to ruin any adaptation to the dark, but not enough to navigate without adapted eyes, about half the time. Having a flashlight _on my person_ makes the difference, then, not merely having one accessible nearby.

I see it much like a knife (multitools included). Even if you don't use it every day, once you're used to having it on you when you do have a use for it, it doesn't feel right to go without. It's taken a long time to do it, but I've finally gotten my family carrying, at least in their cars, if not on them, decent flashlights, too (Icons remain a favorite; RIP Icon). Carrying several of them is just being a tool geek .


----------



## ncgrass (Jun 1, 2016)

I work in a hotel and having a small light is very helpful for digging through our storerooms to find supplies. It's a very poorly lit room so anything helps. I also use it when inspecting rooms after they've been cleaned as dust/stains may not be easy to see under room lighting. I certainly don't need a light but it is very helpful and I end up using it a dozen times a day. 

My 1xaaa doesn't add bulk and I don't notice it clipped to my pocket so I might as well carry it.


----------



## lacrimosa (Jun 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Well lacrimosa, have you ever dropped something and just had a heck of a time finding it?



Yep, all the time, but really only at home where I currently have more flashlights than rooms (geez, now that I put it like that, it's little wonder my wife gets annoyed at me ). I have a young child, and the flashlight is invaluable for locating things under furniture. In the office, not so much. My job function has me sitting at a desk for the most part, and carrying small items from place to place just isn't something I tend to need to do.

Your comment did make me think though. Perhaps I need a flashlight all the time, but I just find other ways of coping. Perhaps I need to put one on my keychain and see when it comes in handy.

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 1, 2016)

I work in an office where I take care of the PCs and servers, among other things. Occasionally, I need a light to see a cable or something like that. Mostly, I carry my little Ghost 130 keychain light for that, or when I drop something in the car or outside - just the general things that would come up with anyone. I also use a PD25 at home for anything there - reading the meter, finding something I dropped under the desk, etc.

One thing we do at the office is to keep a light in each desk, in case of a power failure. They're basic lights and we have very few failures, but that seems like a good basic precaution.


----------



## Sambob (Jun 1, 2016)

I just find having one on me Is Incredibly handy I mean I don't carry a 1000lm landing light around just an convoy s3 NW 500lm and usually on medium I keep It on my belt just behind my cell phone.


----------



## NICSAK (Jun 1, 2016)

Aircraft mechanic. Use my lights every day.


----------



## chmsam (Jun 1, 2016)

I've worked in libraries, done stock work, retail, etc. Having a light when you're looking for something or unloading a truck at night is one thing but most buildings I've worked in were large enough that there was no way every part of the building had windows. Some levels were underground. Lights come in handy. Just get a few that suit your needs for whatever you do. 

Also I read the 9/11 Report and learned a few things.


----------



## brand0n (Jun 1, 2016)

CC Paramedic and nurse....let the male nurse jokes commence


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 1, 2016)

Let's see, I'm a Paramedic/Firefighter that works straight night works. Do I need to go any further with why I carry a light, or two?


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 1, 2016)

brand0n said:


> CC Paramedic and nurse....let the male nurse jokes commence



No jokes there brand0n, and welcome to CPF (well sort of, I guess).

I see you're a man of few words (or posts).


----------



## tex.proud (Jun 1, 2016)

RWT1405 said:


> Let's see, I'm a Paramedic/Firefighter that works straight night works. Do I need to go any further with why I carry a light, or two?



NOPE! Respect!

How's that for a man of few words?  

All kidding aside. I have family that does the same. Respect that.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 1, 2016)

Currently working as an automtive and equipment mechanic, in school to be an aircraft mechanic and also do odd jobs that I never know when they will end. Yesterday I was inspecting the transmission top plate on a cab tractor and was using my 1800 lumen edc light and was wishing it was brighter. I was outside in the broad daylight and the windows on the cab aren't tinted but there was such a shadow where I was looking that without my light I couldn't see a thing. Tried using my 300 lumen D25A2 but it just wasn't enough. Once I fished that I started washing the tractors and needed my light to look underneath the cab to make sure ii was getting it cleaned.


----------



## Lateck (Jun 1, 2016)

Voc teacher at local college. I edc 2 lights, use them every day. Rooms are dark for night classes, cabinets are dark too.
Not to discount finding dropped items.
Also walking out to my car at night.... I could go on. Why NOT edc a flashlight? 

Lateck,


----------



## Borad (Jun 1, 2016)

Once I saw a bunch of people on the ground trying to find a woman's ring under a pile of wood or something. A flashlight would have helped. Other than that, I walk on a path that's indirectly lit by highway lights. One night, when they had recently replaced the incandescent lights with LED lights, half of them were out for some reason for a couple of miles and the flashlight came in handy.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 1, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> I work as a field technician for a large telecommunications company that doesn't like being mentioned in social media.
> 
> I carry a small light for those up close or small places you can find telephone wires either indoor or outside. It also helps to discern the pair colors in weathered and faded splices.
> 
> I carry a larger/much brighter light for when I need to light up an attic, under a building, or in drop ceilings and such.



"A large telecommunications company that doesn't like being mentioned in social media"... Ugh, l know. This is NSA


----------



## Taz80 (Jun 1, 2016)

I work as a repair tech for a telecommunications company also. In New England there are a lot of old dark nasty basements, attics and crawl spaces. I also carry an edc. or two when I'm not working, because it's very handi and well you just never know.


----------



## Killfire (Jun 2, 2016)

@ lacrimisa - I have a Fenix LD02 and it seems like it would be a great keychain light. Runs on a single AAA eneloop. I've stoped carrying it since I got a Zebralight SC52 that fits in my pocket perfectly.
Here's a picture of my " flashlight drawer" in my work toolbox.


----------



## Jbones (Jun 2, 2016)

Plumber and firefighter here, priceless to have an edc in my pocket at all times. Either one of my zebralight's or custom p60's do the trick, now if I can only find a way to keep everyone from borrowing them all the time...


----------



## The Hawk (Jun 2, 2016)

I retired from law enforcement in 2008. Needless to say, we all carried flashlights. After retiring, I became a substitute teacher. On more than one occasion the electric has gone out in the school. You think those classrooms are bright, but sometimes a classroom has no windows or you are doing an emergency drill and have to take 30 middle school kids into the bathroom for a tornado drill. We actually had a tornado pass directly over the school one day while I was subbing there. Had to stay in the bathroom with 30 students for over an hour. I was the hero when I pulled out a couple flashlights.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 2, 2016)

I can sympathize with the last post. I'm an elementary school teacher and we have had a reasonable number of power outages over the years to find a flashlight handy.

The most pressing need is to have a tail-standing light to light up the bathroom. Chaos would ensue without it as none of the bathrooms in the entire school have windows or backup light.

Just keep your mitts off of it kiddos! You're in there to do your business, NOT play with my 4Sevens Mini!!!!


----------



## sparky1354 (Jun 3, 2016)

Retired from the military last year. Worked in mortuary affairs, which meant we did everything from battlefield recovery, death scene pickups, a lot of crime scenes, to autopsy, embalming, dressing, and sending a lot of fine young men and women home. Always had a light on me because we rarely worked in areas that were well lit, and missing any little thing at a scene would be an insult to a family. Now, I'm retired to my little shack in the woods, and only really use a light for bumps in the night.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 3, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> Yep, all the time, but really only at home where I currently have more flashlights than rooms (geez, now that I put it like that, it's little wonder my wife gets annoyed at me ). I have a young child, and the flashlight is invaluable for locating things under furniture. In the office, not so much. My job function has me sitting at a desk for the most part, and carrying small items from place to place just isn't something I tend to need to do.
> 
> Your comment did make me think though. Perhaps I need a flashlight all the time, but I just find other ways of coping. Perhaps I need to put one on my keychain and see when it comes in handy.
> 
> Thanks for commenting!



I work in an office too, and like I said, we had an earthquake scare and had to evacuate the building, the internal lights went out and the emergency lights weren't working at their best, that was when I swore never to need light again and found my way here. 

I carry a Raw NS on my keychain (a P7 suspension clip works well here) and a Manker T01, it's so light i can't feel it in office attire, I'm hoping for a blackout cos I'm in the basement haahahaha


----------



## Lateck (Jun 3, 2016)

I have already posted but I have thought more on this.
Flashlights have been evolving and now you can carry a very powerful light that is the size of a AA or D cell battery. What used to be a 4~6 cell Mag-Lite to be useful (or larger lantern light) can now be a small 500+ lumin C123 cell light. 
Why don't you edc one now is the question? 

Lateck,


----------



## Jash (Jun 4, 2016)

Piano Technician. I use a light almost daily inspecting the insides of pianos. Quite often lighting where the piano is located is substandard (sometimes nonexistent), so I carry several lights and an HL50. I rotate my EDC lights every few months so I can justify owning them all.


----------



## Unicorn (Jun 5, 2016)

Military, both active and Guard they were very useful.

As a security guard, especially when I was working at night. Kind of obvious why I needed one.

And even now working in a gun store as sales and armorer. Looking at serial numbers, checking bores, looking at internals, and of course the crawling around on the floor looking for that small pin or spring that went flying.

I've also used my EDC light when installing hard drives or video cards. Sometimes there isn't a lot of light that makes it under a desk.


----------



## herektir (Jun 5, 2016)

My paying job doesnt really require a flashlight daily but I am also a volunteer firefighter for the local rural department and for that role, when i need a flashlight, I REALLY need a flashlight(or 2).


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jun 5, 2016)

I work at a factory where i often look around on the machines to make sure they are in working order (or that i am working on). Sometimes i need a light and now i carry two of them. I always carry the cheapo lights at work in case they break, get lost or stolen but when i'm not using them they are in my pocket so i don't think i have to worry about that too much. I now EDC 3 lights, one AAA MiniMag, the LEDLenser T7 and this cheap Rayovac 22 lumen (with a laser) light that lasts a long time even on crappy NiMh cells. You never know what you might run into so i have found it best to carry a few lights to always light your path .


----------



## dmattaponi (Jun 6, 2016)

The best answer I have for the original question of this thread is...life in a natural world that has many shadows, dark places, and where it gets dark every night. Man has always needed some kind of light source to push the darkness back. Maybe he carried a piece of Flint, or later a Flint and steel. Nowadays I carry a tiny flashlight that is virtually hassle free, takes up virtually no room and weighs next to nothing. Why would I ever want to be caught without something so simple and yet so potentially important?


----------



## deKatt (Jun 6, 2016)

In my job as a safety consultant I've had to look above suspended ceilings, into crawl spaces and underground valve pits, inside of equipment, and many other unlighted places. I've had to read the pressure rating stamped on safety valves on pressure tanks in dark equipment rooms (requiring not only a flashlight, but often a mirror), or information on sprinkler system valves that are 6" from the wall. I've had to try to discern the color coding on sprinkler heads located 20 feet or more above the floor (a good flashlight can save you from having to find a tall ladder). Many times I would have to go into an unoccupied (and unlighted) building or part of a building where the light switch is a long way from the door that I came in, with lots of neat things in between that you can trip over. Years ago when I also did boiler inspections I had to inspect the interior of boilers. A good flashlight has always been a necessity.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Jun 6, 2016)

Airline pilot here.....a flashlight is required by both, regulation ( US FARs) and our ops manual. We used to be locked into a 2 D cell rule, but they changed FAR 121. Those operating under FAR 135 are still locked into a 2 D cell.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm your friendly neighborhood phone man. I am everywhere from customer's houses (basements, crawl spaces and attics) to manholes. I'm also greedy so I take any and every call out no matter the hour of day. I've had to search for many a phone pole in the woods after dark with a 2x26650 FM body with Vihn thrower drop in. I keep an OR host with nailbender drop in on my person for general use, and a copper TNC host for extended area lighting needs. Can't forget the spark headlight that'll run just about every battery made


----------



## lytumup (Jun 6, 2016)

I am a maintenance manager, so I am everywhere from the boiler room, printing room, air handler, elevator pit, etc. I use my flashlight more than any one specific tool, and usually have a spare close by just in case.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 7, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'm your friendly neighborhood phone man. I am everywhere from customer's houses (basements, crawl spaces and attics) to manholes. I'm also greedy so I take any and every call out no matter the hour of day. I've had to search for many a phone pole in the woods after dark with a 2x26650 FM body with Vihn thrower drop in. I keep an OR host with nailbender drop in on my person for general use, and a copper TNC host for extended area lighting needs. Can't forget the spark headlight that'll run just about every battery made


At last, a proper use for a thrower, rather than just the fun factor, searching for telegraph poles. I'll remember that, thank you.
P


----------



## lasnow01 (Jun 7, 2016)

i drove for a pizza company and at night you could not see street signs well or house numbers so i had a small flash light that i could point at house numbers and street signs.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 9, 2016)

I work for a big design and construction company. Really dark is what happens when some contractor overloads the temporary construction power in a big industrial building. You either carry a light or wait for the power to come back on, which could take a long time. You only need to have this experience once to understand the value of an EDC light. LED technology is so good now that a single AAA cell light works for my EDC needs.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 9, 2016)

plumbing heating and AC guy here even though we have dewalt tool lights often I need a quick blast of light to check a drain or look at an AC unit in a closet or check the operation of a toilet ballcock. Once in awhile I'm under a house fixing plumbing or putting in ductwork for a package unit so I sort of have a use for all kinds of light from flood to throw to headlamp and even a lantern type.


----------



## ChemicalKraken (Jun 9, 2016)

Chemical operator. I use a pocket light daily. They give us streamlights to carry.


----------



## cmd (Jun 10, 2016)

No matter what the job is (or even unemployed), at a minimum it gets dark every night so it is handy to have a light with you when it does.

I work in an office and park in a parking deck. Drop something under my desk, need to find a plug, working late ... the list goes on and on but suffice to say that a few lights with me at all times is very handy. Same thing goes for a good knife and a multi-tool. 

On top of that there is the fact that having it and not needing it is better than needing it and not having it - like a fire extinguisher or CCW.


----------



## cmd (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh, also for a deeper dive into how folks use their EDC's check out this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?277597-What-did-you-use-your-flashlight-for-today


----------



## bwDraco (Jun 10, 2016)

As a student who has had night classes more often than not, I needed a flashlight to stay safe because parts of the college campus had poor or nonexistent lighting. The campus security personnel were always impressed by the output of my EDC light (originally a Fenix LD20, now a Nitecore SRT7). Although I've graduated since, I still have my SRT7 on my belt whenever I'm out of the house (along with a Victorinox SwissChamp SAK in my main shoulder bag) because you never know what might happen on the field...

_Draco_


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 10, 2016)

A long time ago in a distant galaxy I was an industrial truck mechanic(forklifts) and they seemed to pick the darkest spot to breakdown, I carried a 12 volt drop light to see what I was working on but a flashlight was always carried when Murphys law came into play. 36vdc and 48vdc trucks require 2 or 3 additional lights to be on the safe side.


----------



## Boko (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm a nurse in Accident & Emergency (ED for our transatlantic friends) and a little torch is handy for checking pupil reactions. It's also useful for running home in the dark after a late shift. A 4Sevens Prion P1 does the job.


----------



## nomadtor416 (Jun 12, 2016)

Co-owner (with my wife) of 4 retail stores. Not a typical environment for flashlights, but we do use it at times to look underneath or behind shelves, freezers, etc.


----------



## PragmaticMurphyist (Jun 12, 2016)

IT Manager.

Save the day? Probably not. Make life noticeably easier? Several times a week.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 12, 2016)

Boko said:


> I'm a nurse in Accident & Emergency (ED for our transatlantic friends) and a little torch is handy for checking pupil reactions. It's also useful for running home in the dark after a late shift. A 4Sevens Prion P1 does the job.


Like the footprints Boko.
P


----------



## torchsarecool (Jun 12, 2016)

nomadtor416 said:


> Co-owner (with my wife) of 4 retail stores. Not a typical environment for flashlights, but we do use it at times to look underneath or behind shelves, freezers, etc.



I also work in retail. Find having a flashlight very handy on a regular basis. Searching through stock rooms. Working in delivery yards at night etc. I edc'd an Sr mini today at work for a change from my D25c. My colleagues are slowly taking an interest after seeing some quality lights. I even got one to buy an xtar h3 warboy, and he loves it. The start of his journey....


----------



## jorn (Jun 12, 2016)

Building boats. There are always some narrow dark places where i dont want to rig a work lamp.


----------



## parametrek (Jun 12, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Usually to light up a room or read small print in a hard to reach area but sometimes to check out my car in a dark parking lot 100 yards away. To do this I have to carry 2 flashlights. For years I looked for a great flood to zoom small enough to pocket carry but I've given up. I never like the looks of the beam. Too fussy.



Sorry for going slightly off topic, but you might want to look into some of the newer lights from Eagletac. They have an entire "Diffuser" line with a built in lantern. Then there's the Eagletac DX30LC2-SR, Sunwayman C22C and Streamlight Dualie. These models have a secondary flood LED. Best of both worlds. Naturally they cost almost twice as much... 

On topic, I'll second everyone who says repair and maintaince related work. How else are you going to see when a circuit blows or the electricity is out?


----------



## PragmaticMurphyist (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll throw another "for instance" in - my works had a power outage last winter. Some of the buildings on site are old and in one the emergency lighting didn't kick in when it should have. Staff had to find their way down six flights of stairs in the dark. Apparently phones don't quite cut it as flashlights in those circumstances...


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 12, 2016)

I work in the pulp & paper industry, in "stock prep" where typically "waste paper" is turned into pulp ready for the paper machine. I've worked in several mills and now work for an equipment supplier where a very high percentage of the industry use our specific equipment for recycling. 

So I'm often in mills running (operating, I walk in mills :nana & shutdown. With all the piping & what not there are typically lots of nooks and crannies where a light helps. Safety is pushing hard hats more & more - which is funny because when I started 30 years ago I had to wear a hard hat, and then not so much anymore - but what I was getting to is headlamps are really handy - if you have to wear something on your head anyway.

I've got a great Vinh (Germany) drop-in that has an aspheric lens (no hot spot) that is great for video or photography of our equipment in operation.

I almost always carry at least two lights, one that I do not want to lend out & one that I'm perfectly fine with lending out...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 12, 2016)

No airborne particles?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2016)

This has turned into quite the neat-o thread.

A bunch of very diverse reasons for carrying a flashlight.


----------



## TKC (Jun 20, 2016)

*​Why do you think we have to have certain jobs to EDC flashlights? *


----------



## D6859 (Jun 21, 2016)

TKC said:


> *​Why do you think we have to have certain jobs to EDC flashlights? *



I think the question was which jobs require you EDC a flashlight. Some jobs strongly imply that you carry a flashlight, but carrying a flashlight does not imply a specific field of work. 

As I stated earlier you don't have to go to work to EDC a flashlight (and to use it daily) but as OP mentions security work is one example where you might _need_ to EDC a flashlight.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 21, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> I was reading through another thread *about how many lights *people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they *need to carry so many* flashlights.



I have also read posts of people stating that they carry 3-4-5 lights, and I also wonder WHY? I know some people are just excessive, but I figure that most of those who carry more than two, do so because of work. So I have been tempted to ask the same question as the OP, why SO MANY?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 21, 2016)

I carry multiple lights (as well as batteries and chargers) because I never know what I may need. A thrower for locating poles and equipment at night, a floody triple for working, or a 26650 cooly for extended use. I also have a Spark headlight that will run off just about any battery configuration for hands free work, especially when working in a manhole.


----------



## blah9 (Jun 21, 2016)

I really don't need to carry a light most days (I am a student working mostly on a computer in a lab), but my EDC has been handy many times. We have a lot of electronics equipment and sometimes I need to see inside a case or do a random job like drilling a hole in a wall behind a desk or something similar. Sometimes I think it would be awesome to have a job that required a light though.


----------



## Lambo3534 (Jun 21, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I have also read posts of people stating that they carry 3-4-5 lights, and I also wonder WHY? I know some people are just excessive, but I figure that most of those who carry more than two, do so because of work. So I have been tempted to ask the same question as the OP, why SO MANY?



Hi Everyone,
i stubbled across this forum researching for comparisons on new led torches and head lamps.... Thanks for the great info so far.. Ok to answer why some of us carry more than a few lights is simply the kinds of work or life experiences we have!

Im ex military so having a good light is normal part of the kit and became a habit and personal edc in my case. Then being semi retird I work as a plumber part time many uses again you could have your head under a house in in the bottom of a deep trench. My other work is night time pest and vermin control again various size torches depending on the tasks... 

Id personally be lost with a light!! :-D


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 21, 2016)

Occasionally I NEED a high cri light. Trying to pick out color codes in old phone cable can be difficult. This example isn't bad, but some really old cable it's next to impossible.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 21, 2016)

Structural engineer/Architect - going in and out of vacant/soon to be demolished buildings = bring a flashlight or three and make sure theyre powerful, with decent run times


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I have also read posts of people stating that they carry 3-4-5 lights, and I also wonder WHY? I know some people are just excessive, but I figure that most of those who carry more than two, do so because of work. So I have been tempted to ask the same question as the OP, why SO MANY?



One day in my windowless office the power went out suddenly and the emergecy lights did not activate. I pulled out my Microstream only to find out the battery decided it had reached it's end of life after 30 seconds. Pulled out a Klarus that kept turning off. (Tailcap issue solved later), then pulled out a brand new mini mag from my computer bag. Nothing. A bic lighter lit my way to a door I used to go get a Malkoff from my vehicle and returned to the dark office, tripped the breaker back to on and went about the rest of my day. 

As I type this there are 3 on my person and 5 within 5' of me.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jun 21, 2016)

Airbus A380 Captain - flight deck use most times (HDS HCRI 200 Flood)


----------



## Poppy (Jun 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> One day in my windowless office the power went out suddenly and the emergecy lights did not activate. *I pulled out my Microstream only to find out the battery decided it had reached it's end of life after 30 seconds.* Pulled out a Klarus that kept turning off. (Tailcap issue solved later), then pulled out a brand new mini mag from my computer bag. Nothing. A bic lighter lit my way to a door I used to go get a Malkoff from my vehicle and returned to the dark office, tripped the breaker back to on and went about the rest of my day.
> 
> As I type this there are 3 on my person and 5 within 5' of me.


" battery ... reached it's end of life after 30 seconds."
That's one of the main reasons that I use and recommend rechargeables.
I frequently top mine off so that I don't run into a short run-time scenario.

About 4 years ago, IIRC there seemed to be a strong interest in "battery vampires" and it seemed that many were concerned with eeking out the last few joules of energy out of alkalines. Humbug I say  Buy rechargeables, and top them off! 

Gee Mr Bykfixer, it's hard for me to imagine you having and carrying THREE non-working lights. That must have been a while ago, cause I can't see that happening to you now. 

Well, MAYBE now, I can see it... running around with centurion alkys. Light them up... tap them on the side, the tail, fiddle with the switch. Its gotta be fun, reminiscing like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a few old Burgess and Franco lights that are pretty darn reliable. No flicker at all. 
The Francos need narrow body'd carbon zinc cells and combined with juice guzzling #14 bulbs run time is far from great. But at 97¢ a pair it aint too bad. 
But yeah, right many older lights require that tap, bump, thwack thing to stay lit well. 
That Mag lit as soon as the power came back.(don't ya know I had it 6" from my eye, aimed at my eye when it turned on) It has worked flawless since.


----------



## cerbie (Jun 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> One day in my windowless office the power went out suddenly and the emergecy lights did not activate. I pulled out my Microstream only to find out the battery decided it had reached it's end of life after 30 seconds. Pulled out a Klarus that kept turning off. (Tailcap issue solved later), then pulled out a brand new mini mag from my computer bag. Nothing. A bic lighter lit my way to a door I used to go get a Malkoff from my vehicle and returned to the dark office, tripped the breaker back to on and went about the rest of my day.
> 
> As I type this there are 3 on my person and 5 within 5' of me.


That's one reason I like flashlights like a Malkoff, Surefire (now all Malkoff'd P60s), HDS, etc.. So much of the design effort went into making sure that kind of thing will almost never happen, be it from low battery, mild damage (or even major damage, for an HDS), or contact issues from out of nowhere. That, and good beam quality, make up for a lot of whizbang, IMO.

One day, long ago, my car wouldn't start, it was dark, and I only had a dim Arc AAA and 1st-gen Fenix (no bezel ring, loose threads, etc.--nothing like they sell now). The Arc worked, of course, but however much I like low outputs, a dark engine bay needs more light. The Fenix decided to start and then immediately go out (the switch needed oiling, IIRC). Fun times. Not the only time that torch acted up, either. I then learned of the wondrous Inova X5, which became my car/toolbag light starting the next week, right up until Illumination Supply started having regular runs of Nichia-equipped M61 modules.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 21, 2016)

Opticianry. Finely inspecting prescription lenses with a low output light.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am a structural engineer who needs a light for inspecting the work I designed. I think I use my light more as a Dad when searching for dropped items or night time kid checks (yay moonlight mode).


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder what PK uses for an EDC...


----------



## D6859 (Jun 21, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I have also read posts of people stating that they carry 3-4-5 lights, and I also wonder WHY? I know some people are just excessive, but I figure that most of those who carry more than two, do so because of work. So I have been tempted to ask the same question as the OP, why SO MANY?



I'm packing my stuff for the first rock festival that I'm going to work on this summer. I was considering wether I should wear one thrower (Dobermann/Predator), or one flooder (EC4SW) or both one flooder and a thrower on my belt. Even though it's midsummer and the nights are really bright here, I like having the extra light with me. We are going to work long shifts and the posts that we work at vary from the stage to patroling in a car so I don't know what's waiting for me ... in the dark. I also carry my EDC in my trouser pocket because otherwise I would feel naked. It just has been there there "always", or at least more than 2 years every day now so I cannot be without it. I also have one backup light in my keychain - you've seen the picture in the selfie thread. So maybe having two lights on my belt would be excessive. Maybe I should just take one with me that I can borrow to a co-worker. And that flooder. And pack the thrower in my backpack.


----------



## lightlover (Jun 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I wonder what PK uses for an EDC...



Umm - anything he likes? 

Remember, he is a (THE) Maker_Of_Lights, so he just produces another pk Prototype ...


----------



## tex.proud (Jun 22, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Occasionally I NEED a high cri light. Trying to pick out color codes in old phone cable can be difficult. This example isn't bad, but some really old cable it's next to impossible.



That looks like what I was into this afternoon. A high CRI definitely helps, and it doesn't have to be nighttime to need it.


----------



## ChemicalKraken (Jun 22, 2016)

Besides every day use at work. I use daily for various tasks on my days off. Always in my pocket at the ready.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 23, 2016)

I do electrical work. Usually, the lights in the building come on after I'm done working. So, yes, I need flashlights and headlights to work. Usually a high powered l.e.d. headlight, a backup flashlight or 3, and a Milwaukee 3000 lumen high CRI area light for task lighting. High CRI helps in identifying wire colors (critical for not screwing up equipment or getting electrocuted).


----------



## Rstype (Jun 23, 2016)

Being a plumber plays really well into having to edc multiple lights. Have to carry three since I always have one or both co-workers asking me if I have a light. And they end up clipping them to their pockets and forget to give them back 
A lot of dark basements or even under the kitchen sink is a dark zone.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't NEED to edc a flashlight, but find it very beneficial to carry one. I work in an office. With my eyesight getting worse as I get older, I find that I use my flashlight to illuminate print, etc.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 25, 2016)

Working is a manhole on a lead sheathed cable is an example of when I can use multiple lights at once . Thrunite scorpion with the head removed and a spark headlight.


----------



## Sal74 (Jun 25, 2016)

I drive a 5-ton truck delivering LTL (less than load) freight. Pre/Post trip inspections, checking for damages, and loading and unloading trailers. Sometimes trailers can be very dark places.


----------



## besafe2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Police officer.


----------



## Treeguy (Jun 25, 2016)

I cut down trees and don't really need one at all except in the winter when we do emergency calls. (Gets dark at 4pm :candle Mostly for checking the ground to make sure we didn't leave anything on the job site. I keep a Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA in my bag for those occasions.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 26, 2016)

Treeguy said:


> I cut down trees and don't really need one at all except in the winter when we do emergency calls. (Gets dark at 4pm :candle Mostly for checking the ground to make sure we didn't leave anything on the job site. I keep a Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA in my bag for those occasions.



How often do you use that indestructible lantern?
Did it work out as well as you had hoped?


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jun 26, 2016)

Broadcast Television and Film Producer as well as race car fab work. On the auto price side I use a light constantly. On the tv and film side, I use some thing that starts in a very low mode so as to not distract the crew or talent. Then, I need the same light to ramp up so I can escort talent off set.


----------



## goldwing (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm in school for mechanics and believe it or not the lighting is not all that great. A flash light of any kind is helpful!
And consider EDC. You be delayed for some reason, and before you know it, it's getting dark.


----------



## Cunha (Jun 28, 2016)

They are just nice to have. When you have one on hand a lot, you find there are a lot of times when it is nice to be able to see things. Then, when you don't have one, you realize how much it sucks that every shadow totally kicks your butt.

I'm using a 2xaa M31LL N219B right now to light my living room off the ceiling because my house lighting is not dim enough.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Jun 28, 2016)

I inspect for hazardous materials in large demolition projects. Very large factories, paper mills and power plants with power already cut off. Very dark places.


----------



## H-Man (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a researcher. Dealing with weird issues is a job requirement.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 29, 2016)

H-Man said:


> I'm a researcher. Dealing with weird issues is a job requirement.



Next time a weird issue must be dealt with, I'll be sure to pull out a flashlight; See how it works

It has been interesting reading about the different jobs member have. The elementary school where I work has one set of student bathrooms without any natural lighting. And the occupational therapist and social worker office they share, gets seriously dark in a power outage, which we have had a few. Those are first places I go with a torch. This is in addition to the standard, frequent tasks that are much more doable with portable illumination.


----------



## campingnut (Jun 29, 2016)

I am a high school teacher and although my classroom is well lit, I still use my EDC daily. Mostly for finding objects that have dropped on the floor (under my desk), or going into the supply room (very poorly lit).


----------



## Blackbeard (Jun 29, 2016)

hmm, thread should be renamed what jobs don't need a flashlight


----------



## PragmaticMurphyist (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> hmm, thread should be renamed what jobs don't need a flashlight



Short thread!


----------



## Repsol600rr (Jun 30, 2016)

Volunteer firefighter and emt here. Never really know when I'm going to get a call day or night so I always have lights on me. On my turnout gear I have a streamlight survivor led attached to the coat as well as a helmet light but my larger edc light (usually c2 with m61n or a2-wh) have come in handy both in training and on scene. For ems I love my daily sc52d. Gets low enough or pupils and bright enough for most everything else. Even got a fellow emt to buy
the same light. He loves it. Nice to have more people with lights considering the provided lights from the rig are too large and bright to actually be practical for the purpose.


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 1, 2016)

Poppy said:


> How often do you use that indestructible lantern?
> Did it work out as well as you had hoped?



Morning Poppy. 

Used it the other night. We lost power in a storm and I left the lantern on low in the living room so the wife wouldn't come home to a dark house. I crashed early and she was out playing volleyball.

Good lantern. It just sits there until needed. And I love the 280 hours on low setting. That's good mileage.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 3, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> hmm, thread should be renamed what jobs don't need a flashlight



 that would be better, there should be a topic on that. I already got one.. you don't need one while working in direct sunlight :lolsign:


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 4, 2016)

MidnightDistortions said:


> that would be better, there should be a topic on that. I already got one.. you don't need one while working in direct sunlight :lolsign:



Good though MD but...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Small-Light-for-Car-Detailing-Paint-Analysis

I use a Coast HP-1 and (now) a PK-PR-1 to compete against sunshine when looking into pipes, storm sewers and manholes at work, then engine bays and places shadow'd by sunlight on automobiles at play.




The pocket rocket vs sunshine. lol


----------



## topmaytar (Jul 5, 2016)

Automotive here. Also, I need the flashlight at night to find stuffs without waking up my 2 babies :laughing:


----------



## weekend warrior (Jul 5, 2016)

Helicopter mechanic. I'm surprised by the number of people I work with who simple rely on their cellphones when they need light. Nothing beats a real flashlight though.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

I work outside in broad daylight as a self employed landscaper, mostly planting, pruning, weeding and mulching, but I also do other stuff for older clients, some times indoors, and I often need a light at least once on every job.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2016)

When it's cloudy or overcast looking into this requires a flashlight with a good pencil beam. 

When its not cloudy or overcast a mirror reflects the sun way better. 

I inspected this one yesterday looking for cracks and stuff inside.


----------



## ven (Jul 14, 2016)

Underneath machinery i need light!




Most of the time i have the L2T in my pocket, all the time i have a thrunite Tis


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2016)

ven said:


> Underneath machinery i need light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah! Short hair required there, and don't even *think* of wearing a scarf.
Scary stuff there. 

Some parts of my job require tight fitting attire for snag prevention. Luckily it's a rare duty. 
Say when building a giant peir for holding a bridge with lots of closely spaced steel bars with protruding tie wires... sudden jerk to unsnag a shirt for example can jostle the ladder you are climbing up/down resulting in a tumble that if you survive you wish you hadn't. Ugh.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey Ven!
Was that machinery photo taken before or after Brexit?


----------



## ven (Jul 14, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Hey Ven!
> Was that machinery photo taken before or after Brexit?



:thinking: after iirc


----------



## _nw (Jul 14, 2016)

I really don't understand the need for high CRI for electrical work. My Stepdad has been a commercial electrician for 25+ years and he has BAD blue/green color blindness. If I told him about the benefits of high CRI he'd likely laugh at me. *shrug*


----------



## ven (Jul 14, 2016)

@nw, i have used mainly cool whites for years and you get used to it. Many years i used a lenser t7 and worked great for what i needed...........truth? i could still manage just the same as before, as probably 1,000,000's do each day. Now once when a more neutral(or warm side of) with work, its just so much easier on the eyes(think nightshift in ipad/iphone if you have one). Not as strained, colours not washed out etc etc. To take a step further, i dont like reflector based lights for work(in general and not like malkoff that are a "soft" throw/spill type). By that i mean thrower type lights are no use to me for work due to being too bright and reflecting back in my eyes off metals.

So triples/quads with a huge hot spot work very well, now been using a mule for a good bit(enough output if needed to light up a field) . But in work 15% level is more than enough..........5000k or less works well, lot of love for the 219B 4500k (works sportac triple)or even warmer 4000k hi cri. From things looking ghostly and faded to even bland colours popping out more and kind of puts life into the subject(if makes sense). Thats my view and why i like the hi cri that generally goes with the warmer side of neutral to warm flavoured lights. 

3 of my work lights.............yes i have many more in work The sportac xp-g2 at the far right is a mule for now, would say 6000k ish and does wash out a little colour. Not to a point it looks ghostly, but compared to a nichia 219B sportac, a lot of difference! I have done a few examples for people who do notice the difference, once they have seen it they can then start to see why and get their head around it.




Throwers etc not really an issue for me tint wise tbh, close up or flood i like to see some colours even if exaggerated these days. I say that, and some of my lights with 5700k do represent colours very accurately to my eyes............seems to vary a little though! 

Your stepdad is a brave man! electrician and colour blind, he is obv very good at his job and some warmer flavoured tints(hi cri) may make his job a little easier on the brain. I would get him along the lines of a small AA type with a nichia 219B as a gift, see how he gets on. Maybe not say too much, let him try and find out and see what he thinks after some use! Just thoughts


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 14, 2016)

Without flashlight........deep, dark, scary manhole





With flashlight.........friendly, cozy and inviting manhole


----------



## ven (Jul 14, 2016)

:laughing: i just so want to dive in there


----------



## recDNA (Jul 14, 2016)

I use it in the lab to illuminate colors properly


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 14, 2016)

ven said:


> :laughing: i just so want to dive in there



This one probably isn't too dirty, it's not in the road, but I did feel some mud when I put the pump in. Given the 105+ heat index i considered it. Days like this I wouldn't mind a boot that leaked


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 14, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> That looks like what I was into this afternoon. A high CRI definitely helps, and it doesn't have to be nighttime to need it.



So true. I've pulled out my one nichia equipped light mid day because orange and brown look almost the same after years of being exposed to the elements.


----------



## _nw (Jul 15, 2016)

ven said:


> Your stepdad is a brave man! electrician and colour blind, he is obv very good at his job and some warmer flavoured tints(hi cri) may make his job a little easier on the brain. I would get him along the lines of a small AA type with a nichia 219B as a gift, see how he gets on. Maybe not say too much, let him try and find out and see what he thinks after some use! Just thoughts



Thank you for the kind words and the thoughtful reply  Not saying too much seems like a wise approach. I might have to do something like this.


----------



## ven (Jul 15, 2016)

_nw said:


> Thank you for the kind words and the thoughtful reply  Not saying too much seems like a wise approach. I might have to do something like this.




Welcome, sometimes trying to convince someone is not the best option(person dependent), to be left and find out for themselves can win them over............hopefully ! Worse case you get it back and have another nice light as a back up

Maybe something like
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Nichia-219-1xAA)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMS-VIDEO

But not pink!


----------



## WoodMotorsports (Jul 19, 2016)

DirecTV tech during the day (crawlspace, attic, behind TV's) followed by pizza delivery 3 nights a week (address spotlighting). I've got a pile of surefires, some with Tana work done to them, and several with Malkoff drop ins but the one that gets used the most is a TN12 Thrunite. Uses same batteries as my vape, and I'm not to concerned about it getting beat up.


----------



## Sphinxxx (Jul 20, 2016)

I rarely needed a light while framing new houses, but for remodels it was nice to have a little headlamp tucked into my bags. And now, i am just a cook at a cafe, so i have a little 10180 light on my storeroom key so i can find stuff in there. Also helps for just for looking under and behind stuff. I use it every day without fail. I don't NEED it, but having gotten used to the option, it is really nice, and makes me look pretty clever at times. Much like a wrist watch.


----------



## Warp (Jul 20, 2016)

I pocket carry a primary EDC light (2x123 or 1x18650) and have a little 1xAAA (in the past a larger 1xCR123) on my keychain. It has been that way for over a decade. 

But frankly I don't really have a need to carry the pocket light as I generally don't need any flashlight, and when I do, the keychain light would usually do the job. But I like to be prepared and every now and then there is a surprise use for a flashlight. When that happens it's awesome to have a _legitimate _light. It's also nice not to have to add anything to my EDC when going out somewhere at night where I anticipate the need of a light. If it's already an entrenched part of the EDC it's much easier to 'remember' to bring.

When I worked "security" at night I also carried a larger (larger bezel for throw mostly) 18650 light in a belt mounted pouch/holster.


----------



## RickZ (Jul 21, 2016)

As maintenance in a big box store when lights go out in a room I go and fix the problem. Dream job for a flashoholic really. 250lumens+ is usually needed. Focusing lights help because the higher intensity of the focused beam helps cleaning various things including under shelves when eye fatigue is an issue from the powerful constant florescent lights. Customers literally go into daylight to get a break from how bright it is in the store. Puts 9,000 lumen flashlights to shame, can't hardly see them at all in there. Walking into a lit-room seems dark.
I do not remember a day when I didn't use a flashlight at all.


----------



## srvctec (Jul 30, 2016)

Copier service technician for 28 years and use my EDC flashlight numerous times daily to work on these machines. Nearly every single service call requires a flashlight to see inside the machine to figure out what the issue is. I usually bite-grip my light (currently a ZL SC62w) to keep both hands free for the task at hand. I also EDC my light when not at work because I haven't developed night vision in the event I need to see in the dark.


----------



## goldwing (Jul 31, 2016)

H-Man said:


> I'm a researcher. Dealing with weird issues is a job requirement.




Care to share some stories? May have to start a new thread?


----------



## Fcmem (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know about the rest of you but I find having a flash light on you is useful daily.. I don't think any specific job requires a flashlight it's always good to have and you don't realize how often you could use one until you start carrying one with you.

One scenario that always comes to mind is _What if the power goes out indoors with no emergency lighting._
I mean think about it.. put cardboard over your windows in your house and turn off the light.. it's worse then being outside at night at least there you have moonlight.. You'd have a hard and probably bruised time making your way out of a building interior.. even a little harbor freight light would save the day in that instance.

I find I use my flash light on avg 3 times a day, and that does not count the times when other people need it because they know I have one on me.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 1, 2016)

This thread has had more input from more members than any thread has in a while.

Bravo lacrimosa!


----------



## PMED80 (Aug 3, 2016)

Paramedic. I would be be literally left in the dark without my EDC flashlight. My convoy C8 is my new toy for work. I require a light with a long throw for finding addresses and also variable power output for close up situations when 800 lm is a bit too much. Having the 4300K color LED is nice for assessing color of skin. You can't really tell that someone is blue and oxygen deprived with a 6500K light color. Also, my special use for my EDC flashlight is using it to find peripheral veins to start an IV. Comes in real handy for people with dark skin or deep veins. Try this at home! Put your flashlight flat against your inside forearm in a dark room. Your skin will glow and veins will be dark.


----------



## Cyphre (Aug 4, 2016)

As a machinist, I got a lot of use out of mine for creating higher contrast while indicating/touching off parts (generally eyeballing a 0.001" gap). So much so that I had co workers borrowing my light to do the same!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2016)

Cyphre said:


> As a machinist, I got a lot of use out of mine for creating higher contrast while indicating/touching off parts (generally eyeballing a 0.001" gap). So much so that I had co workers borrowing my light to do the same!



You mention eyeballing the super small gap...
My pop was a machinist who, like you had an eye for knowing minute differences in sizes of objects.

Now given a screw that may be a 9/16 or 5/8? He'd start with the 9/16 lol. But to him a millimeter was a yard wide.
Know what I mean? 

He used a 2aa penlight and small mirrors as reflectors for see-ing around corners etc.


----------



## Cyphre (Aug 4, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> You mention eyeballing the super small gap...
> My pop was a machinist who, like you had an eye for knowing minute differences in sizes of objects.
> 
> Now given a screw that may be a 9/16 or 5/8? He'd start with the 9/16 lol. But to him a millimeter was a yard wide.
> ...


In the machinst industry, there are no tricks! Only a good eye. Especially aerospace contracts, which for me were tolerances upward of 0.0002". 

Flashlights being necessary because CNC machines rarely had usable internal lights. Can't do without those little dentistry mirrors either.


----------



## lacrimosa (Aug 4, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> This thread has had more input from more members than any thread has in a while.
> 
> Bravo lacrimosa!



Thank you. I was really genuinely curious, and I've enjoyed reading everyone's responses.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool thread bump.





Used my light recently to make sure that gap was gone before they covered up the cloth.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 21, 2016)

A pencil (or keyboard) pusher in a skyscraper. 
I don't really need a flashlight for daily job duties. However, I often work overtime and the latest I walked out of the building was at midnight. This is a business zone and most of the 'regular' people are gone by 8 o'clock. At the night time, there are aggressive panhandlers, hoodlums, unsupervised/not-focused teenagers camping out in the area; better to have high power flashlight(s) for self-defense and crime/hassle deterrence purposes as well as establishing better visions on my way to the parking garage. I have been carrying an SF E2D Executive Defender in my suit jacket all the time. Now this has retired from active duty and I recently deployed PKDL products for current duties.


----------



## biggman15 (Aug 21, 2016)

I work in a factory. We commonly need lights to inspect parts for Rust or whatever. They do supply small pen lights that are more than up to the task. But they are commonly stolen. I never know whether or not I will have a light. I keep a small light on me at all times. I don't need to search for a light that may not be where it belongs. It's also rather nice to have another much larger light around that can light up the half the factory when the power goes out.  I keep that one in my locker at work. Just in case. You never know if someone is in a stupid spot in the middle of the plating area. And it is really nice to play the hero. Even if that hero is actually my UltraFire.


----------



## Sann (Aug 22, 2016)

well,i am a student,also flashlight addict. I use it when I go out at night for riding,camping,climbing.I got some Stobe light that can be used as self-defense too.Cool!


----------



## vadimax (Aug 22, 2016)

A light is necessary not only at work. Simple mushroom "hunting" -- driving out of the woods you need to check what crap has stuck in your car suspension that produces that banging sound


----------



## Firebottle (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm a mechanic / operator at a semiconductor manufacturer. A good strong light is pretty important when i'm elbow deep in a machine. I've been getting by with a cheep rayovac "indestructible". It gets the job done but i'm looking for something much better. My olight s2 is doing double duty as an edc light and my work light for now.
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 23, 2016)

Here, I fixed the title. What jobs do people do so they can pay for EDC flashlight? 

Most members here don't need an EDC flashlight for their job as much as they need a job to afford their many EDC flashlights. 

~ Chance


----------



## blah9 (Aug 23, 2016)

Haha. Yeah my job doesn't generally require a flashlight which on the one hand is a shame because I don't get to play with them during the day very much. On the other hand it's nice to have reliable lighting in place that is adequate for what we do during the day so I can't complain about that too much.

From time to time I do random tasks such as assemble new computers and equipment or put up shelves, etc. so at those times I get to use my headlamp or a flashlight though. That's often fun to break up the rest of the time where I work at a computer.


----------



## Autodoctor911 (Aug 28, 2016)

As an auto mechanic, I have used the stream light stingers as a edc(too bulky for pockets). I had a solar force T1 that was perfect form, but couldn't handle the abuse. The driver failed twice, and I gave up before trying to get another replacement from China. If anyone can suggest another, very durable(gets dropped on concrete several times a day from 1 meter or more) let me know.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

Being familiar with Streamlight, you may consider a Strion and the ever popular Microstream. The Strion uses the same interface as the Stinger.
They also sell a ProTac 1aaa that fires up to 70 lumens and has the ten tap thing like a Stinger. Hi/lo, hi only or lo/hi. 

Another thought is a Nebo Slyde with its mega magnet at the end. Acts as a flashlight or flood light or both. Very handy. 

Batteries Plus bulbs sells all mentioned above so you can try it first hand. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## LenZ32 (Aug 28, 2016)

lacrimosa said:


> I was reading through another thread about how many lights people carry (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398125-how-many-lights-do-you-carry) and I was wondering what sort of jobs people do that they need to carry so many flashlights. Security work comes to mind, of course, but what other types of work do people do that requires frequent illumination?



Lately IT though on the software side so technically I shouldn't have to poke into wiring closets any more but that doesn't stop folk from asking for help. Ever try to plug in a simple ethernet cable and find the right color jack to differentiate from the digital phone line? Find something unplugged in back of a PC? Light even helps locate someone's missing contact lens. Previously as a full time advertising photographer working in a blacked-out studio a flashlight was indispensable. 

As the eyes get weaker with the years light is a potent replacement. I've carried something on my keychain for years; currently this duty is performed by a Swiss Army Knife with built in LED. I usually have at least an AA or AAA light in another pocket in addition to desk, bag and car. Having spent countless hours in complete (and I mean bricked window, black painted wall, no lamp) darkness I can tell you that most folk freak out being suddenly completely blind for lack of light. Like a pocket knife, you don't know how much you need one until you do and don't have one.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

^^ Yeah squinting aint necessary these days.

I suppose before the shrinky-dink sized LED lights were mainstream it may have been impractical to carry a 'flashlight' for most. 
Not the case these days. And they can be had for less than the price of lunch at a fast food joint. 

I aint had to squint once since discovering CPF...


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 4, 2016)

I work in an aviation paint shop. I use my lights everyday for before and after paint inspections. Picture shows before paint is applied we inspect to make sure all rivets are filled with putty. Holding the light parallel to the skin on the plane will highlight imperfections.


----------



## sandalian (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm working as web developer and realized that I experienced 12 hours of darkness every day, 24/7.
Then I get a flashlight for myself and I never regret it.


----------



## longsi0008 (Sep 5, 2016)

I worked in the durian industry and as the durian fruit drops mainly at night, I need a powerful light to be able to search for the durians on the jungle floor.

https://www.facebook.com/Singapore-Durian-Picking-902393783132721/


----------



## target4fun (Sep 6, 2016)

I use a X400 Ultra on G34 for EDC but luckily it rarely gets turned on. My occupation is a firearms instructor and I tell my students a firearm with out a light is pretty useless as most deadly force shootings occur in low or failing light conditions. 

Since using a pistol light for general purpose is a bad idea I also carry a PD 35 Tac which I love, before that was tk40 which is a huge pant ripping monster. Glad its retired now.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 6, 2016)

jclubbn5 said:


> I work in an aviation paint shop. I use my lights everyday for before and after paint inspections. Picture shows before paint is applied we inspect to make sure all rivets are filled with putty. Holding the light parallel to the skin on the plane will highlight imperfections.



I admire that you use that Hanko and don't have it all lonely sitting on a shelf somewhere

Nice patina btw


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 6, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I admire that you use that Hanko and don't have it all lonely sitting on a shelf somewhere


Haha thanks I use all of my hankos #nosafequeenshere


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm the same way, hence the dent on the PR


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 8, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'm the same way, hence the dent on the PR


Yep not worth having in my opinion if they don't get used


----------



## write2dgray (Sep 8, 2016)

@Azmodius I have a PR as well and the front lens on mine rattles annoyingly. Do you have this issue and did you or others possibly find a replacent oring or lens to fix this?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't had that issue. Have you talked to Chris about it?


----------



## chrisbfu (Sep 10, 2016)

Use these bad boys when going junking. Love my Tri EDC Sinner and my Archer V3.


----------



## parnass (Sep 19, 2016)

In this video, a motorcycle/powersports technician instructor writes: 


"_My thoughts are that the #1 reason for missed problems by technicians when checking their work is poor lighting. Not using a flashlight to "see" the problem, is risky, to say the least. I have noticed while out visiting shops that not having a small pocket flashlight is commonplace._"


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 19, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'm the same way, hence the dent on the PR



I am more impressed with lights that show use and still look good than some shelf queen.


----------



## tony2010 (Sep 26, 2016)

my job has me going through bags and such, but mostly edc my flashlight for other uses such as repairs, looking for stuff etc...


----------



## surefire7 (Sep 26, 2016)

I work in the school system as a Physical Therapist. Adjusting and tightening up things on wheelchairs just needs some good illumination!


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2016)

I was a student when I started EDCing lights. Mostly because about 80% of classrooms has no windows, and the emergency lights don't work [all the ones I tested doesn't]. The parking lot lights are only bright enough to guarantee you won't walk into a car, or a tree, or a stop sign, but does little for security. During my time on that campus my EDC was a 3D Mag85 [9AA to 3D adapter+WA1185 lamp stuffed in a maglite] with a streamlight scorpion as backup.

When I graduated I worked as a public library assistant. Night shift. Not all rooms have lights. if working in a public place taught me anything, is not to lay your fingers on any surface you cannot readily evaluate whats coated on there. Back room's just got enough florescent lights working to tell you where the exits are, unless you wear steel toe boots your piggies will thank you if you would shine a light in front of them. 

Now I'm a small office manager whose evening job doubles as janitorial services. Same ordeal, check for spills in the stalls, rooms, hallways. Look around the porcelain for signs of incontinence, bad aim. Need a light to see streaks on he porcelain, not just the walls. Check the windows, doors, etc.


----------



## rotts4u (Sep 28, 2016)

I work in parts and equipment sales and I am always in a dark plant somewhere trying to look at equipment in dark corners, name plates of machines, or look up inside something etc so I always carry at least one light with me all the time. Usually an Olight S1R. ITs never let me down and the ability to put a few hundred lumens on something that needs lit up never ceases to amaze anyone that sees me do it from such a small light. I cary others in my SUV but the S1R is the one thats always with me. I also believe in keeping one for security reasons too in case I get caught out at night and need light


----------



## felton (Sep 28, 2016)

Catching alligators!!!! Ok its a side job but sill... 
We spot light them at night.


----------



## Trashman531 (Sep 29, 2016)

I use my lights while doing my fatherly duties. Every night when my 4 year old is ready for bed he goes to my collection and picks out which one he wants to use that night. Then I read him a bedtime story in the glow of the flashlight. I think he's addicted. Start em young right!?


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

Thats awesome trashman


----------



## blah9 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah that's awesome. My wife and I will probably have a kid within the next couple years and I keep joking that the kid will only know me in the dark by the faint glow of a sublumen headlamp mode haha.


----------



## arKmm (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a police officer. I think that qualifies me to EDC right?


----------



## Kamerat (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep, must say that I too use my light mostly for my fatherly duties, checking up on the kids during the evening and night. Wife hates normal bedside lamps, so I also get the opportunity  to use lights to read before falling asleep. Understandably, I need sub-lumen modes. Often end up using a zebra light or a peak eiger. Looking forward to receive the pre-ordered Reylight with 0,2 lumen as first mode.


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

Rach just said " your turning me into a torch perv now" after she has claimed a 2 mode s2+ shorty on 18350 fuel.............what is she trying to say? She has 3 lights now in her handbag, the shame...........i would have at least 6!

Nice duty lights arKmm, tell me the 6p has been malkoff'd

My today and this evening EDC is also a SF




Around the house i always have a light in my pocket, usually 2 or 3 at arms reach(when not claimed that is)


----------



## arKmm (Sep 29, 2016)

ven said:


> Nice duty lights arKmm, tell me the 6p has been malkoff'd



It's been Vinh'ed instead! Quad XPL HI. NW. 2500lm. 22k lux. I've got it programmed for non-memory 100->20->Strobe.
It truly is the perfect duty belt torch for an LEO!


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

arKmm said:


> It's been Vinh'ed instead! Quad XPL HI. NW. 2500lm. 22k lux. I've got it programmed for non-memory 100->20->Strobe.
> It truly is the perfect duty belt torch for an LEO!




Perfect!! a few of mine have been vinh'd and VOB'd 




Have his p60vnT mule for one of my work EDC lights




and a quad mule on the way in a 6p host


----------



## Trashman531 (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh and let's not forget the classic shadow animals  I can't turn a light on without my son jumping in front of me and making a crocodile or butterfly.


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 29, 2016)

I work at a hydro dam (electrician)and having a flashlight is required. From looking at wiring to inspecting the dam structure and unit turbines, and for room clearing/extermination of resident brown recluses. It gets used everyday.


----------



## x2cross (Sep 29, 2016)

Current light is a Surefire M3 Combatlight with LumensFactory XPL bulb that I use as a correctional officer. It's about to be replaced with a Nitecore MT40GT that's on the way though.


----------



## Samlittle (Sep 29, 2016)

Knives and flashlights always have a purpose and a need comes up most every day for each. Cabinet installations and remodeling work give me good reasons to EDC each. The lights - a Nitecore EC11 and a Solarforce L2T. The knives (these days) a custom Puukko and an awesome Herucus Blomerus front flipper. I smile every time I use any of these. The EC11 is a crowd pleaser .


----------



## Laentheman (Sep 30, 2016)

I work as a forklift mechanic and the flashlight is an essential part of My EDC. I use My flashlight a couple of hours everyday!


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2016)

x2cross said:


> Current light is a Surefire M3 Combatlight with LumensFactory XPL bulb that I use as a correctional officer. It's about to be replaced with a Nitecore MT40GT that's on the way though.




Love it!!!!! stunning light, i need one of those, dont replace it please


----------



## srvctec (Oct 1, 2016)

Kamerat said:


> Yep, must say that I too use my light mostly for my fatherly duties, checking up on the kids during the evening and night. Wife hates normal bedside lamps, so I also get the opportunity  to use lights to read before falling asleep. Understandably, I need sub-lumen modes. Often end up using a zebra light or a peak eiger. Looking forward to receive the pre-ordered Reylight with 0,2 lumen as first mode.


What is this Reylight for preorder you speak of?


----------



## wle (Oct 4, 2016)

"retired" - meaning fixing everything around the house 24/7, meaning 24/7C 

wle


----------



## LedTed (Oct 4, 2016)

I work in the medical device industry. I use my ever present light, currently a HDS EDC Rotary 325, for visual inspection. I specifically use my flashlight for: objective (task) lighting, subjective (back) lighting, low angle (inspection), as a pointer (area identification), and in water baths as a better light source than over head room lighting - to avoid surface glare at the air / water interface. But, never background (incidental) lighting - light pollution. And, once as rescue ("temporary emergency") lighting when some jokester purposefully turned of the bathroom lights.


----------

